# Wallboard air nailer



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

One of my builders told me to check out the tool barn..I found this..No way it could work ..http://www.toolbarn.com/maxtools-cn351r-st.html


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like a roofer to me. You're not going to Nail pop city are you Moore?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Looks like a roofer to me. You're not going to Nail pop city are you Moore?


 NO NO..I'm screws all the way..Just never seen a drywall nail gun before.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya...that can't be right...
They're most likely just trying to market it as a drywall gun as well so they can get more sales. Broader audience.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Those have been around for a while. Test drove one about 6 years ago. They use a special nail that is tapered from the shank to the head. A bit of a PITB, dragging a air hose around. You had to play around with the adjustment a bit to get the depth just right. Hard to get it right in the corners. One place where it did excel was along the bottom plate, hold the trigger and "bump fire" as you run.
But all in all not worth it. A lot of blokes have them sitting in the shed gathering dust. (probably sitting next to their Aplatech coaters)


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've often wondered if one has ever been made. i would love to see it in action. i am super guilty of nailing drywall. i love it. just never in the fields. i hate dragging a drill around. so i really don't see the advantage. its just another hose/cord to drag around. i like to tack a wall or two up and then screw it off after, unless there are risky pipes or wires then i screw the sheet off right away before i forget about them.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've heard of those before, and Max makes some great nailers, some of the best. They would be well worth while on apartments where you've got a lot of double layer board going up....that first layer would fly, especially on shear wall applications with nails 7" o.c. in the field and 4" o.c. at perimeters.

I'd love to give one a test drive but I'd rather go with a cordless screwgun shooting collated screws for regular applications......if I were looking to do production work and do it fast.


----------



## Catch-22 (Feb 19, 2012)

Walk on by! I had a demo of one a couple of months back hoping to use one for fixing fibre cement board (Villa). The gun was hard to get the depth right and the nail heads were just too small to get a good hold on the board. Would love to find an alternative to nailing the damn stuff by hand!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we tried a nailgun for drywall atleast 10 yrs ago. This nailer was designed for steel framing tho. Pins or nails were very spendy.We used it on a draftstop and it worked OK but the pins were just too darn expensive. Yes a steel stud nailgun:blink:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

slim that is an excellent point about using it on the first layer. anyone doing that kind of production hanging would be wise to at least look into it. if it doesn't work you won't be too far set back.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> we tried a nailgun for drywall atleast 10 yrs ago. This nailer was designed for steel framing tho. Pins or nails were very spendy.We used it on a draftstop and it worked OK but the pins were just too darn expensive. Yes a steel stud nailgun:blink:


I used a Trackfast with screw nails to fasten Densglass to steel exterior framing already. It worked. Dont think is't as good as real screws.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

they have been using them for manufactured homes for while now..nails kinda remind me of mini cupheads...they use foam adhesive as well though

i have seen guys use them for exterior gyp board too under r wall..stucco...drivit...eifs..whatever your call of it may be


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Senco or Paslode had one out about thirty years ago. It sucked then and imagine this one will suck too. I gave up being being a gadget whore with the screwgun/router attachment in '92.


----------

